# Kankuro vs Sasori (Rematch)



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2015)

EoS Kankuro faces off against Alive Sasori

Location: Kankuro vs Sasori (Desert)
Intel: Manga
Prep: Kankuro has 1 Antidote

Notes: Kankuro has his Scorpion & Sasori has his "body". Sasori begins in Hiruko.


How does this go down?


----------



## Bonly (Jan 2, 2015)

There's no good way to tell because we don't know how much better Kankuro got with his puppets, we don't know what new weapons he added to his puppets, we don't know how many puppets he added to his collection, we don't know how many puppets he can use at once ect., all we do know is that he looks ugly as fuck by the time of chapter 700 as of now(mini series might show more though I doubt it). So I'd take a shot in the dark and say Kankuro for shits and giggles but yeah


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2015)

Would having it be War arc Kankuro make it be a better determination?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 2, 2015)

Sasori fucking massacres Kankuro with the 3rd Kazekage or his hundred puppets, then preserves his skull and wears it as a codpiece. 

Kankuro showed almost zero improvement in terms of the quality of his weapons. I don't care how much his skill improved; he's still using two of the same puppets he had back in part 1, for God's sake. All Sanshouou can do is swallow shit and block, and I guess Kankuro has a chakra shield now with Sasori's body, but I'd be surprised if he could handle Chiyo using the Father and Mother puppets, so forget Sasori...

Hiruko alone is probably still more than Kankuro can handle if Chiyo thought she couldn't break it without Sakura's help.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah War arc Kankuro makes it easier to to say who wins though that honor would go to Sasori so yeah


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jan 3, 2015)

Sasori wins. Kankuro has nothing that can defeat Hiruko. Not even Chiyo could along with the fact that Sasori has knowledge on Kankuro's puppets. 

 Sasori's portrayal unfortunately, had to have gone to shit during the War Arc.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jan 3, 2015)

Kankuro's improvements have been stealing Sasori's puppets.  War Arc Kankuro knew more about ART than Sasori, but then he taught that to Sasori via PLOT so once more he has nothing over Sasori besides 35 pounds of chub, bad make up, and a bizarre obsession with cat suits.  Those are not the areas he needs to exceed in in to defeat Sasori.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 3, 2015)

Although by feats Sasori is superior, but to me I think it's obvious if there was a fight between them, Kishi
would make Kankuro the vector. XD


----------



## Veo (Jan 3, 2015)

So basically, War arc Kankuro vs the Sasoru who fought against Chiyo & Sakura.

Going by feats, Sasori wins again. Kankuro would put up a much decent fight, but I haven't seen anything suggesting he's still at the level of Sasori.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jan 3, 2015)

Sasori wrecks.

Despite the idea that the new generation>Old generation, Kan never surpassed Sasori in puppeteering and I doubt if anyone ever will. Sasori was stated to have been the pinnacle of puppeteers and showed it.

Sasori 10/10 low diff.


----------



## Dominus (Jan 5, 2015)

[sp=GG][/sp]


----------

